# Younger Man Scent



## Gramma Judy (Sep 23, 2009)

I am pushing 60 years old.  I know what kind of fragrance my  DH likes but he is 67.  What are the faves of the 25 - 35 year old man?


----------



## Saltysteele (Sep 23, 2009)

I just got some FO from WSP, that is a dupe of Lever 2000's Pure Rain, a body wash I use.  it is very refreshing.

It got good reviews over at scent review board, too.


----------



## IanT (Sep 23, 2009)

Are you talking general scents like citrus, woody etc or brand names... 

I can give ya both sides... Im 23 , 

I love a good citrus or citrus/wood combo.... also lavender is awesome... or lavender vanilla.....and anything spicy

As for brand name scents... I LLOOOOOOVE

Aqua de Gio...and I want to make babies with it it smells so good...

Issey Meiyaki (sp?)

Bayberry Brit

all verrrrry nice


----------



## IanT (Sep 23, 2009)

IanT said:
			
		

> Are you talking general scents like citrus, woody etc or brand names...
> 
> I can give ya both sides... Im 23 ,
> 
> ...



oh and forgot to add... grapefruit is awesome


----------



## TheSoapyEwe (Sep 23, 2009)

I sell a LOT of the dupe for Drakkar Noir and also Mayan Gold, boys in their teens to men in their 50's buy it very well as do their better halves

My Patchouli/Vanilla also is a favorite of some of the guys.

Check out www.wholesalesuppliesplus.com
They have free shipping on all of their fragrance oils also.

Good Luck


----------



## Gramma Judy (Sep 23, 2009)

I have the Drakkar dupe.  In fact this is the cologne/aftershave my DH wears.  And yes, Ian, all types of scents, not just dupes.  I have oakmoss, but have not soaped yet.  I have soaped Bay Rum and Very Sexy for Men dupe and a couple of others. What about EO blends? I have been disappointed in about 1/2 of the FOs I have tried recently.  I sent a couple of man soaps out for testing.  One of the questions on my questionaire is what types of scent do you prefer and three of the men have responded vanilla or vanilla blends.  I was kind of surprised.  SoapyEwe, I use WSP quite a bit.  Thanks.


----------



## IanT (Sep 23, 2009)

Gramma Judy said:
			
		

> I have the Drakkar dupe.  In fact this is the cologne/aftershave my DH wears.  And yes, Ian, all types of scents, not just dupes.  I have oakmoss, but have not soaped yet.  I have soaped Bay Rum and Very Sexy for Men dupe and a couple of others. What about EO blends? I have been disappointed in about 1/2 of the FOs I have tried recently.  I sent a couple of man soaps out for testing.  One of the questions on my questionaire is what types of scent do you prefer and three of the men have responded vanilla or vanilla blends.  I was kind of surprised.  SoapyEwe, I use WSP quite a bit.  Thanks.



All the scents above I meant to be stated as EO blends... I dont really use FO's...bleeeegh lol but thats personal opinion!... 

OMG i forgot Bay Rum...that is one I LOVE LOVE LOVE LOVE and if someone has a good one Id take over everything else, it takes me back to the days when I was a kid and I would use my Dads aftershave...back when they made real bay rum stuff and sold it in stores... now its all nasty chemical...but oooooh that good stuff...Its funny but I still have an empty bottle I saved with the residual scent left... when I miss home in those down moments.. Its a nice little pick me up and take me back to simpler times..... 

Vanilla is a natural aphrodisiac for males and females so its good for scenting too.... I love it mixed with lavender mmm nice... 

or even just by itself... i havent been too experimentitive with different vanilla blends so i hope someone chimes in with good ideas...


----------



## artisan soaps (Sep 23, 2009)

..


----------



## IanT (Sep 23, 2009)

artisan soaps said:
			
		

> I've got a few male testers in the 19-36 age range and believe it or not they love lavender!
> 
> Spicy Chai types are popular too, as is Lemongrass/citrus fresh blends, oh and Monkey Farts (tropical fruit scent) ..
> 
> ...



totally agree on that one... Id def go for herbal over other stuff... though I didnt really care for monkey farts.... smelled just weird I couldnt tell if it smelled like puke, bananas or chocolate lol drove me nuts when i was in the shower lol


----------



## artisan soaps (Sep 23, 2009)

..


----------



## Gramma Judy (Sep 23, 2009)

I think I will go to the Rainbow Meadow EO blend chart or whatever it is, can't think of what I want to call it right now.  I am new for blending EOs.  So what would a start point for say a woodsy, citrus blend?  I have mixed 3-4 different ones and been quite pleased.  Learned very quickly to go light on anise. Did a Peaceful Dreams blend.  I don't know how peaceful the dreams will be though unless you want to dream about licorice.  I also did a blend that smells just like a strooooong Ivory soap.  The EOs have been sticking better than my FOs lately.  Although I have used some nice FOs.  Thanks for all the help everyone.


----------



## IanT (Sep 23, 2009)

http://www.rainbowmeadow.com/infocenter ... select.php

Theres the link!


I wish I could be better help but I suck for blending..I am one of those I got to smell it, try it... smell it again and see if I like it types


----------



## SilverMaple (Sep 23, 2009)

BayRum
Irish Tweed
Citrus FO in a beer soap
OMH
Chocolate-Lime
Baton Rouge ( I like SGS' version)


----------



## Gramma Judy (Sep 23, 2009)

Thanks, Ian, I will bookmark it.


----------



## IanT (Sep 23, 2009)

Gramma Judy said:
			
		

> Thanks, Ian, I will bookmark it.



:*


----------



## Tabitha (Sep 24, 2009)

Daystar has all the AXE dupes. I have never smelled them, but they are hip right now.


----------



## IrishLass (Sep 24, 2009)

I get ooh's and ah's from young whippersnappers and the older men with these scents (they are all FO's)

Salty Sailor from Daystar
Old Spice from Oregon Trails
Midsummers Night from WSP 
Masculine Musk from SweetCakes
Green Irish Tweed from Scent Works
Mineral Waters Spa from Daystar
Paradise from Daystar

Oh- and Lavender from anywhere.   

IrishLass


----------



## SoapMedic (Sep 24, 2009)

don't forget sandalwood-patchouli or vanilla-sandalwood. (I use a sandalwood FO to mix). Yummy!! I'd say the sandalwood patchouli and green irish tweed are my biggest sellers to younger men. Also lavender-patchouli eo blend. Haven't tried a vanilla patchouli blend but I think I'll play with that a bit, sounds great.
I just made a beer soap using AH Ezra Fitch. I think once the hops scent mellows out as it cures it will smell sexy-fantastic.


----------



## honor435 (Sep 25, 2009)

i love peaks "black canyon" for men.


----------

